# تعلم ال Assembly بالعربي...



## المسلم84 (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحتوي الملفات المرفقة على تعريف و دروس ل assembly language

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه
وشكراا....


لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع كلش مفيد


----------



## therarocky (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود طايع (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عيســـى (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
يا المسلم84


----------



## الق (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يامسلم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزاد أمة الإسلام من أمثالك وزادك من علمه.آمين


----------



## المسلم84 (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية...


----------



## هورسر (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## wika (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك

اللغة من اهم الخطوات فى برمجة

microcontroler


----------



## thothefali (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## asdfwrta (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## احساس القلم (4 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفقك والى الامام


----------



## almathhji (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ووفق الجميع لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## algreeeee7 (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا 
يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## shameo (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا :14:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز

المسلم

بارك الله فيك 

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## ahso7480 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hazem masri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hazem masri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

لماذا لا يظهر الرابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samir_08_88 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً مواضيعك دائماً أكثر من رائعة شكراً لك


----------

